# Hat noch jmd. einen Sacred 2 Key von 09/11 ?



## ssjthomas (6. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend! 

Wollte mal fragen, ob sich hier jemand findet, der kein Interesse an Sacred 2 hat, und mir desshalb vielleicht seinen Code geben könnte aus Heft 09/11? Würde es gerne im Koop mit einem Freund spielen, und da reicht mein einer Key nicht aus.

Kann leider nicht viel anbieten.
Einmal Frozen Synapse für Steam (Nein, nicht vom Humble Bundle, sondern von früher, wo man es einmal gekauft hat, und eine kostenlosen Key für einen Freund mitbekommen hat).
Oder meinen Nail'd Key der Ausgabe 08/11

(Vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand, der weiss, dass er Sacred 2 eh nie spielen wird, und mir den Key so überlässt  ).

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2011)

Also ich weiß net wie das mit der PCGames Version ist.

Aber bei der originalen S2 Version durftest du das Game mindest 2 mal installieren und auch 2 mal aktivieren auf 2 verschiedenen Rechnern.

Eventuell geht es ja auch mit der PCGames Version.
Einfach mal testen.


----------

